# terrible paint work



## grahamstaines (Mar 29, 2013)

Please bare with me, I'm fairly new to this, but I'm really just after some advice. My mum's partners car has some of the worst paint I have ever seen. According the his regular mechanic, it's quite normal for this colour on the Mazda 5. Personally I've never seen it before, and neither has anyone else I know that I've asked about it. I know the bonnet is pretty much scrap due to how bad it is, but I'm wondering what has caused it. The cracking and flat paint I can probably deal with, but the way the paint is bubbling is confusing me. Anyone have any ideas so we can try and prevent it happening? He has gone over the bubbling with wet and dry to make it look better. He failed terribly!


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Appears to be a complete failure of the paint and lacquer, the only answer is to take it to bare metal and repaint, is the car like this all over? Seems like it's had a suspect respray at some point.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like they were trying to do brushed aluminium effect BUT FAILED !


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Complete respray mate, showing sign's of top coat.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I suggest he gets a new mechanic too if his one believes this is 'normal' in some way.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Id say a combination of things has happened but looks like some sort of microblisters from damp conditions while painting ! Could just be crap conditions crap products crap application lol


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Father in laws Mazda 6 is exactly the same.

I suspect it may actually be a standard feature on the mazda silver paint.

FIL car is 2004, and it has all the same defects as the OP


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Dift said:


> Father in laws Mazda 6 is exactly the same.
> 
> I suspect it may actually be a standard feature on the mazda silver paint.
> 
> FIL car is 2004, and it has all the same defects as the OP


Well, I'll be  I stand corrected.


----------



## grahamstaines (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I've had a go on the roof, and it's come out quite well, considering how bad it was. I know most of it is beyond help, but I cant make it worse, so I'm just using it as a practice piece. He's happy with it as it is making it a bit better, so it's a win win situation.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

grahamstaines said:


> Thanks for the replies. I've had a go on the roof, and it's come out quite well, considering how bad it was. I know most of it is beyond help, but I cant make it worse, so I'm just using it as a practice piece. He's happy with it as it is making it a bit better, so it's a win win situation.


Keep us updated as to how it's going in 3, 6, 9 months time.
I'm genuinely interested to hear how the improvements hold up.


----------

